# Shrimp in my HOB!



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I noticed my biowheel wasn't spinning so I was investigating and pulled the filter cartridge (penguin biowheel 200) and I noticed a baby shrimp on it! So I keep looking the thing over and must have gotten 20+ live babies off the cartridge! 

How are they getting into the filter? I put aquaclear sponges over the filter intakes, which I thought would keep my shrimp from getting sucked in.

Can/should I run the HOB w/o the cartridge? That way they would get dumped back into the tank at least.

The tank is a 30g with quite a few plants. And with the sponges on the intakes, I would really only be cutting out the chemical (carbon) filtration right?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

my MTS babies get thru the sponges and into the filter boxes some how. I hear the occassional unlucky one get hit by the impeller repeatedly..... Ive cleaned my AC70 alot but a few cleanings I have found full grown adult guppies in them.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya there were snails on the stuff to, but I don't care about them all that much. They reproduce at a crazy rate anyway. The shrimp don't reproduce as fast, so I want as many of the babies to live in the tank as possible


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

my issue with shrimp is they never make it to the bottom, if you might be able to get the babies in a cup then dispense them near cover towards the bottom the survival rate might be alot bigger.


congrats on the babies in a community tank.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, congrats. 
I had baby peppermint shrimp (a type of saltwater shrimp) a couple weeks ago.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> my issue with shrimp is they never make it to the bottom, if you might be able to get the babies in a cup then dispense them near cover towards the bottom the survival rate might be alot bigger.
> 
> 
> congrats on the babies in a community tank.


Thanks 

I have lots of babies in the tank. The betta leaves them alone. I haven't seen him eat one yet. He does swim up to them though.


----------

